# Gestational Diabetes :(



## Hollie506

Hello...I posted this in 3rd tri, and they advised that I post it here as people here may be able to be of more help? 

Hi All! I'm sure there's probably been loads of posts about this but I have just got the results from my glucose tests and it turns out that I have got Gestational diabetes... :dohh:

I dont actually know what this means? Well, I've googled and I do know what it means "scientifically" but I wondered what it meant personally? As in do many people here have it? I saw a programme about it the other day and the woman gave birth to an absolutely HUGE baby! :baby:

Luckily I have a midwife appointment tomorrow to talk it over, but thought I might ask you ladies too. Sorry if this is a repeat thread, it's just a bit scary!:cry: xxx


----------



## Floralaura

Hii! I too have been blessed (lol) with GD, i found out at around the same time as you just before 28 weeks and has 2 MW's turn up at the door to inform me of it and give me loads of scan/clinic/MW appointments..and its bloody scary i agree BUT in reality its not so scary.
I like many others with GD am controlling it with just diet and succeeding so far..this means cutting out sugar (full fat pop, chocolate, sweets, biscuits, cakes etc) and lowering your carb intake too (white breads, chips, potato, crisps etc)..and testing you blood sugar during the day, i test before meals and bed on one day and 2hrs after meals on the next and alternate that way. You are given a certain level to be under when you test and if you get 3 highs in a row, say you are over 2hrs after breakfast when you test on the 2hr days then you have to ring the diabetes team up as you may need insulin..the levels you need to be under seem to vary around the country though. 
Every 2 weeks i go to clinic where i have a growth scan, see a MW (for regular pregnancy checks) and a diabetes nurse (she will check the book they give you where you record your levels to see if you are ok)..every 4 weeks i also see a consultant (has a general pregnancy/diabetes chat with you) and have a blood test to check average sugar level in the blood over the past 6mths. I can also request to see the dietician when im at clinic but i only saw her the first time i went and havent since as i have been managing it fine.
I was petrified my Baby would be mahoosive but so far hes a average size and only measuring about 10 days ahead of dates and on track to be 8lb 9oz at 40 weeks, my DS was 8lb 8oz when born and i didnt have GD with him..some areas will induce you at 38 weeks if Baby is bigger than dates others will leave you but not let you go over your due date cause of strain on the placenta.
I was also petrified that this would harm, even kill my Baby..from what i have now been told its not going to..when born GD Babies may need help controlling their sugar levels and temperature so may need to stay in until this is done, this i can cope with and the risks of anything more serious are very low which is also good..its when GD isnt diagnosed that the bigger problems can happen, so we are luck in that respect. 
For the first couple of weeks the whole thing is a bit daunting, all the finger pricking and going to eat something and thinking ''oh god am i allowed to eat this'' lol..but it does get better, i found it was a case of trial and error with foods and you quickly learn what you can and cant eat..for instance i can eat a KFC fillet meal with diet coke and be under my target, yet if i even just look a crumpets i go over lol. I wouldnt recommend diabetic chocolate for the choc cravings, its just not the same and can give you the runs..instead i have the treat size bars and will have one of those to curb the cravings and will be okay with that..so its all about moderation and trail and error.
I think im waffling now and have no idea how long this reply is so im going to stop now lol..but feel free to ask any Q's either here or via PM and i will do my best to answer..just remember it seems scary now but its manageable..xx


----------



## lisaboo79

i was diagnosed at 28 weeks, i was shocked and upset at the time but im dealing with it now, i have to take insulin before my tea in the evening, it was all a bit scary, but easy enough, i have had to have loads of extra appointments with the consultant and diabetes nurses and extra scans too, i have been told that with this condition they wont let me go more than 38 weeks in case of complications, but the baby has been measuring normal so far, in fact i had a scan on friday and one of the things they measured was low, so i am having an extra scan to make sure the baby isnt too small lol

its all a bit confusing, the consultant i saw on friday said they may deliver at 37 weeks now!

which is around boxing day

i thought though that the diabetes would be awful, but its not really as bad as all that, as long as you can control it

good luck


----------



## dom85

I was diagnosed at 28 weeks too. I thought that I would be OK with it as I have a very strong family history of Type 1 diabetes so I've been around needles etc for forever. However when I got it myself I realised how little I actually knew about the disease in pregnancy.

As the others have said, you may be able to control it with just your diet, but don't feel badly if you cant. I did everything I could, but after 3 weeks had to go on to insulin as my levels were just a bit too high. You will probably find the period between 28-32 weeks the hardest to control, firstly because you've only just been diagnosed and secondly because this is the time when there is the most stress on your body through the pregnancy, your hormones go crazy which affects your body's ability to produce insulin.

I think the most important thing to remember is that it will hopefully only be for a short while longer and try not to worry too much, you will get A LOT of extra monitoring. I was very well controlled on insulin, had growth scans every 4 weeks, saw the consultant and diabetic nurse every 2 weeks as well as the MW. 

In my area they dont let anyone with GD go over 38 weeks, depending on how well controlled you are they deliver the baby between 36-38 weeks.

The biggest disappointment for me was the delivery because I felt that I didn't have a say at all in how my labour went. They follow very strict procedure here for GD induction so I didn't have a choice in a lot of what happened.

Be prepared for the induction process to take a while if you go in early. My body really wasn't ready and it took 4 days to get me into established labour. Once you get into established labour you have to have the foetal monitor on all the time, and you will also have 2 drips in each hand for the various drugs you need so you're pretty much immobile which is why I would definately recommend an epidural, they should do this a bit earlier as well then in other cases, with GD you can normally have it at about 4cm. It can help to control your blood sugar in labour as pain produces certain chemicals that can affect your blood sugar.

In my experience, they will tell you a lot about how to control the GD but you should also discuss your delivery with them as well so you feel a bit more prepared for it.

There's a lot of on here that have been through it though, so if you have any questions we're all here and feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Floralaura

Thank you Dom85 for mentioning the birth, this is something nobody had discussed with me..i have asked and hen been told to ask 'blah' and they then tell me to go ask 'blah' and so on..so here i am at 35 weeks tomorrow and have no idea what they are going to do with me, especially as at my last 2 growth scans Baby was breech too, they have told me my next scan on the 16th is the decider re being breech but thats it. I have already had one natural birth with my DS1 but didnt have GD with him...i was hoping to go in, give birth and be out in 6hrs with this one and from snippets of what i have allowed myself to read on google (too many horror stories on there for me! lol) im thinking this may not happen..was your LO okay after the birth if you dont mind me asking? Also he is gorgeous!! x


----------



## Tiff

I don't think that GD will automatically cause you to not take to induction well. :hugs: I had GD and was induced at 38+6, and the entire thing from start (putting the gel in) to finish (holding my little girl) took 8.5 hours. That's better that some ladies who go into labour naturally!

I definitely think you should talk to your doctor if you want to have some sort of birth plan. I didn't, as I didn't know what to expect and was open to whatever happened. All I knew is that I wanted the epidural. :hugs: As with regular labour induced labour can go well, or not so well. 

My friend was induced as her baby was large, although she didn't have GD. Her son was too big to fit through the birth canal so she had to have an emergency C Section. :hugs: The more you know, the easier it is to take in!


----------



## chocolate

Hiya, I apparantly had gd in my pregnancy with ds - was just over the level from glucose test. But my daily tests were always fine and if anything my levels were low if i didnt eat a big enough meal. My son was 6.8oz's and I saw consultant near the end but dont think i even had a growth scan.

So this time im going to ask more questions as in the end I ate less than usual as was scared to eat some things! 


I know it sounds so scarey, but gd is controllable, with monitoring, like me, you could have no problems at all


----------



## lisaboo79

im glad someone mentioned the birth and being induced, im very scared about it to be honest, if it took 4 days were you in hospital all that time? i hate the thought of just laying there, i dont even really know what it involves, ive googled it and stuff but i dont know if what i have read really gives a good idea, i have had alot of contradictions in this pregnancy, your baby may be big, your baby may be small, your baby may have downs, your baby doesnt have downs its all been quite hard mentally, but physically i really have not had many problems, i really am just dreading the birth


----------



## Tiff

Awww, its understandable to be scared. I was too, as I had heard that induced labour is more intense than regular labour. That was so scary until someone pointed out that I had never been in labour before, so I really didn't have anything to compare it to!

When I got in there, they did a Non-Stress Test to see how the baby was doing. After that they brought me to my room and we got ourselves comfortable. I was given gel in my cervix, and had to lay down for an hour so it didn't drip out. My O/B said that my cervix was "high and thick" and that they had their "work cut out for them". That was scary to me too! :shock:

After the hour I was allowed to walk around. Pretty much right on the hour it started cramping. It was pretty uncomfortable, as it was in my back. 3 hours later my doctor came to check on me and I was pretty uncomfortable at that point. He checked me and saw that I had progressed another 2cm (so was 3cm dialated) and decided to break my waters. That didn't hurt, or if it did it wasn't anything compared to the cramps from the gel. 

It was a weird sensation to have my waters broken, I could feel the warm liquid gush around me. Once that happened, the actual contractions hit and I won't lie, they HURT. I had opted for the epidural, and the guy came to do that around 20mins later. The thing with the epi (that I didn't know) is that it takes a bit to "kick in". I was told that I would feel another 3 or 4 normal contractions... then after that they'd start to be shorter and lessen in intensity until I couldn't feel them anymore. 

At one point they looked at the fetal monitor and told me that I was in the middle of a massive contraction, but I couldn't feel a thing! :wohoo: 

After that it was pretty easy until the pushing came. I got feeling back for that, but not painful... just an urge to bear down. I hadn't been prepared for how physically exhausting it is to push! I pushed for an hour and she was out! :cloud9: I was terrified and the whole thing was so scary but your bodies are designed for childbirth! We've been doing it for centuries!

Also, remember if something were to go wrong you are in the best possible place to counteract it! I never had a nurse leave my side once the gel was put in. You guys are going to be great!!!!


----------



## cindi

i was diagnosed with it at 10 weeks. Well it's actually type 2 but because i'm pregnant they had to diagnose it as gd. I dealt with this during another pregnancy as well. it's not as bad as you all may think. Just watch your carbs and sugar. Proteins are good helps break down the carbs. I'm insulin dependant and yes i get tired of poking fingers 4 times a day and sticking my belly 3 times a day (yuck) but it's for you and the baby.

My daughter I had gd with was 5 lbs 13 oz and 18 inches long. very healthy and she's a happy healthy 2 year old. So things can go right. Just listen to the med professionals. They know what they are talking about! if you have questions or need a supportive ear that knows what you are going through with experience let me know.


----------



## xerinx

Hi i am 28 weeks pregnant with my third and have had gd in all pregnancies. I am also on insulin and have been since 7 weeks. My first they induced me at 38 weeks but after 21 hours and failure to progress they gave me and emergency section and he was a healthy lil boy of 9lb 1/2oz. When i had my daughter they thought she was going to be bigger so at 38 weeks they decided to take me down for a section the day before induction was planned! She ended up only being 8lb not the 10 they thought!! Due to the previous sections they have already said i will be having another section at 38 weeks with this one. Hopefully he wont be too big!!!


----------



## Floralaura

Can i ask if anyones babies had to go to special care/stay in hospital for treatment and what happned if yes..this is what scares me and no MW/DR etc has spoke to me about it all..thanks.


----------



## Tiff

TrinityDM had to hun, maybe give her a PM? She's busy with her LO but I'm pretty sure she had to stay in the NICU for a day or so. I think?


----------



## xerinx

My first was in scbu for 2 nights as his levels were too low but he was fine after. And my second was in over night to make sure she was ok. But as i breastfed my first they let me go down to see him as often as i needed with my OH pushing the wheelchair the first day.


----------



## suzib76

so is it normal practice to induce if you have GD?

i am off for a glucose test on tuesday, was scanned today and lots of fluid round baby


----------



## Tiff

I think it depends on your doctor, but most won't let you go over your Due Date. Good luck at your glucose test!


----------



## xerinx

my hospital wont let you go over 38 weeks so they induce you then but i beleive all hospitals are different. They prefer to induce so they can monitor you constantly during labour and make sure everyone is on hand that is needed.


----------



## suzib76

ooo bleeps lol, i have been looking it up on internet too and it looks like 38 weeks is the general thing across the board :(

i am so hoping this test comes back ok


----------



## suzib76

ooo bleeps lol, i have been looking it up on internet too and it looks like 38 weeks is the general thing across the board :(

i am so hoping this test comes back ok


----------



## xerinx

It shouldnt be too bad for you now if you are diagnosed anyway to be honest your nearly at a stage where lil one has done all the growing!! Ive been diagnosed since 7 weeks so this lil man is prob gonna end up big!! Growth scan tomorrow to find out ....... Im thinking hes big i seem huge!!


----------



## lisaboo79

my consultant has said i wont go past 38 weeks, i have a scan next week (36 weeks) and if they are not happy at that one i could be having him at 37 weeks, its all a bit confusing, tbh my diabetes nurse has been more helpful than the ante natal ones, she told me at the mo i wont need insulin in labour just cos its a really small dose that i am on now so thats good i think i was scared of going into labour naturally but induction is sounding worse!! im kind of hoping it happens naturally instead now!!!


----------



## suzib76

i just keep reading this 38 weeks thing lol, hopefully the tests will come back ok, i was not overly concerned about having a slightly bigger baby, but i dont really want to be induced 2 weeks early :(


----------



## xerinx

well i had a growth scan today and lil man is weighing 3lb2 so about 30/31 weeks so 1 or 2 weeks too big so not teriible.... not great either lol


----------



## lisaboo79

fingers crossed for your test to come back negative, i was really shocked when i got mine, i didnt have any signs and i wasnt majorly overweight, as far as i know baby is measuring normal or was last week, i was scared when they first said around the 10lb area!!


----------



## dom85

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply, completely forgot I posted in this bit!

FloraLaura - No, Brady didn't have to go to special care after he was born. He did have to go under the heat lamp a few times while I was in recovery (I had a c section in the end), for some reason GD babies can have problems regulating their body temperature. I could see him the whole time though. He also had low blood sugar after he was born which is very common but because I had had such a long labour he was very sleepy and wouldn't latch so had to be given formula. He then slept for about 20 hours and wasn't interested in boob or bottle, his blood sugar was borderline where they would have taken him to special care. I felt like I'd hardly seen him though because I had him at night and when I got taken back on to the ward all the lights were off, so I'd held him all morning and there was no way they were taking my baby away from me! He finally latched on luckily and his blood sugars were fine after that. 

I would think that if your LO is still breech at your growth scan then you would have a c section so you wont have to go through the induction process. 

Lisa - Yep, I was in hospital for the 4 days it took to get me into labour. I'd never been in hospital before for any length of time so I found this bit tough, and it also cost a fortune! Take plenty of change for the TV cards and vending machines. The midwives were brilliant though and did their best to keep my spirits up, and I also had a brilliant birthing partner (my lovely Mum) who was by my side from 9am-9pm, I think she would have stayed the whole time if they would have let her!

I'm not going to lie, I found my birthing process quite traumatic and I couldn't talk about it for a few weeks without crying, but I had an extra complication because they could not do an epidural on me, and I think that if they could have things would have been quite different. My cervix was completely closed and high when I went in, so my body just wasn't ready and I wish that I had been told more about what to expect as for the 3 weeks leading up to me going in to hospital the MW was saying things looked really good and his head was very low so I went in thinking that it wouldn't take very long.

Luckily it didn't affect me bonding with Brady but I can see how it could have done and there is no way that I'm going through that again. If I have any more then I'm going to insist on a planned c section, at least that way I know what I'll be recovering from and wont be stuck in hospital for so long. I still cant help feeling that I missed out on something, but I just have to look at Brady and it doesn't matter. 

Everyone says it, but it really is worth it. He's thriving and such a happy contented baby that it was worth the 6 days in hospital, c section recovery and the months of no chocolate!


----------



## lisaboo79

well i have my scan on friday and i will make them talk to me about it then, no one has really said anything definate so i will deffo get somethingout of them, the nurses seem a load more helpful than the consultant, i started asking about it last time and she just kind of brushed me off which was annoying, i want some proper plans if you know what i mean, i have no kind of birth plan or anything because of this, all i know is i probably wont need insulin during the delivery cos im taking under 10 units, hopefully this time next week i will know more


----------



## Floralaura

I have a growth scan tomorrow so will know tomorrow if hes still upside down lol..im actually considering making a complain about the treatment i have received as in all honestly i was less scared having my first than this one as no-one is telling me anything!


----------



## chocaholic

I had GD with my DS and had to be induced because my waters were going slowly-greater risk of infection apparently. Started contractions 1 hour after drip went in and DS was born 4 hours later.
Have been tested twice already this pg and been ok but am being tested again 29/12. Hoping for another normal result so I can have a 'normal' birth in the midwife led unit.


----------



## suzib76

got my phone call today :( i also have GD - have to go back up to hosp but not till tuesday, she said i may have to see the consultant before that? wish they would know lol


----------



## suzib76

oh and i really ment ot ask, do you and lo have to stay longer than the norm in hosp to be moitored? like 2-3 days?


----------



## purplerat

Hi, I had the test at 28 weeks but it came back clear. However at my last 2 midwife appointments I have had glucose in my urine (though I had eaten about 2 hours before the sample). In earlier pregnancy I also did this though and it was clear so they think I could have developed it later on. My baby is measuring big and I am already have fornightly growth scans as he has enlarged kidneys. My mum had GD with my sister and said it wasn't that bad and she was induced in the end at 39 weeks as her blood sugar level suddenly shot up. I'm not worried, I am sure the doctors will take good care of us all!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I'm waiting to hear back after my 3 hour glucose test. I'm really worried as I'm overweight and come from a strong family history of diabetes. Honestly, I feel more guilty than scared. I feel like it will be my fault if I am diabetic...I didn't take good enough care of myself and now my baby is at risk because of it.


----------



## Princess mama

Hi posted this in 3rd tri before i spotted this section , just been for my growth scan, and baby is about 8lbs with head circumference of 34 cm, they have found that baby has a lot of fluid around him, hence the reason MW keeps getting big measurements. 
My fluid has always been just right, this is the first time they seem to think theres alot. 
I have to go back new years eve for another scan and glucose test, to rule out diabetes. Consultant doubts that it could be as although his growth is very progressive , if it was diabetes it would be a lot higher his growth. Apparently they tend to deliver diabetic mums earlier due to something about blood pressure. 
Im worried stiff now as to what this means, i just want me and baby safe. Has anybody on here had this situation or have diabetes, or any other reason for lots of fluid and could maybe explain to me a little about this.
Thank you x


----------



## chocaholic

I thought they induced diabetic mums if the baby was getting too big - the excess sugar your body can't cope with goes straight to LO x


----------



## AmyMarie

*Hi guys,

Sorry to bother you all but im a bit confused, My mum is type 1 diabetic runs in the family,

I had my GTT test done at 26 weeks they gave me the results yesterday but are indecisive about it,its borderline slightly high and my consultant doesnt know how to take it and told me to go to my doctor in 2 weeks and have him look at the results. What is the normal and whats considered not? I am worried as my mum had to have emergency c-sections with all 3 of us and we were all 5 and 4 weeks premature.

They said they will keep an eye on me but i dont know what i should be looking out for that isnt a basic ailiment of pregnancy.

If anyone can help please xxxxxxx Im prob over-reacting but just want a few opinions please xxxx*


----------



## blondeNklutzi

AmyMarie, I don't know! I'm sorry they just kind of left you hanging like that!

I got my GTT results back today and my Dr. said they were actually pretty high. I'm overweight, but I've never had high glucose levels before, and have been tested many times due to my family history. Have an appointment with a dietician Wednesday, and not looking forward to it.


----------



## dom85

suzib76 said:


> oh and i really ment ot ask, do you and lo have to stay longer than the norm in hosp to be moitored? like 2-3 days?

You have to be in for at least 24 hrs, and baby has to have 3 blood sugars over a certain level, if they're low then you will be in longer. Brady's 1st one was too low and he had to have formula because he wouldn't bf. I was in for 2 days, but I had a c section.


----------



## dom85

AmyMarie said:


> *Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry to bother you all but im a bit confused, My mum is type 1 diabetic runs in the family,
> 
> I had my GTT test done at 26 weeks they gave me the results yesterday but are indecisive about it,its borderline slightly high and my consultant doesnt know how to take it and told me to go to my doctor in 2 weeks and have him look at the results. What is the normal and whats considered not? I am worried as my mum had to have emergency c-sections with all 3 of us and we were all 5 and 4 weeks premature.
> 
> They said they will keep an eye on me but i dont know what i should be looking out for that isnt a basic ailiment of pregnancy.
> 
> If anyone can help please xxxxxxx Im prob over-reacting but just want a few opinions please xxxx*

Normal for pregnancy is below 7.8 two hours after a meal (or the glucose drink they give you). I was 7.9 on my GTT and within 4 weeks I had to have insulin to control my blood sugar. 

28-32 weeks is when there is the most stress on the body from pregnancy which is why they're prob keeping and eye on you as you are borderline at 26 weeks.

Type 1 diabetes is different from GD, there's not really any symptoms of GD. If you do have symptoms it can be a sign that you had diabetes before you got pregnant.


----------



## chocaholic

My hosp say that a reading of 7.8 or lower after 2 hours is considered normal, I was 7.8 last test so they want to test me again in a couple of weeks. Had GD last time and all was fine, just cut out sweets and choccy. Good luck xx


----------



## lisaboo79

im all a bit confused now, been taking my insulin for a while and i went for a scan on friday and they said the baby was measuring a bit small now, on tuesday they want to give me a date for my induction but im wondering why i need one if baby is small, i need a tiny amount of insulin in labour but i saw what he wrote down and it was something like 4 units i think, i have been reading loads of stuff about induction not working and it ending up in a section anyway, i just dont know if the stress on me and the baby is worth it, if the baby is measuring small anyway i dont know what to think


----------



## chocaholic

Think you need to ask at the hospital, get them to explain their reasons x


----------



## cindi

with gd it's dangerous to deliver early though. you need to watch them with that babies of diabetic mothers their lungs tend to not develop as fast as regular pregnancies. so make sure you talk to them about that before getting delievered early


----------



## WW1

Hello all

I'm wondering if anyone can help me. I had a GTT at 29 weeks which came back negative (7.1 after 2 hours). My little one is measuring big for dates so they have said to have another GTT just to be on the safe side. Basically they want to know if it's GD (in which case they'll monitor me closely) or whether it's just a big baby (in which case I'll just have to push harder!)

Has anyone come up with a positive GTT after having a negative one earlier in pg? The registrar said it was just precautionary but I don't know how common it is.

Any thought would be much appreciated x


----------



## dom85

lisaboo79 said:


> im all a bit confused now, been taking my insulin for a while and i went for a scan on friday and they said the baby was measuring a bit small now, on tuesday they want to give me a date for my induction but im wondering why i need one if baby is small, i need a tiny amount of insulin in labour but i saw what he wrote down and it was something like 4 units i think, i have been reading loads of stuff about induction not working and it ending up in a section anyway, i just dont know if the stress on me and the baby is worth it, if the baby is measuring small anyway i dont know what to think

Please dont panic, the reason they deliver GD babies early is because there is a slightly higher risk of stillbirth. This is because long term high blood sugar causes nerve damage and can start to damage the placenta later in pregnancy, that's why its important to keep your sugars withing target range. It sounds like you're on a small amount of insulin so the risk is very low, I was only on about 12 units a day just before I went into hospital.

If there was a serious risk to the baby by delivering early then it wouldn't be standard practice to deliver GD babies at 38 weeks


----------



## chocaholic

WW1 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can help me. I had a GTT at 29 weeks which came back negative (7.1 after 2 hours). My little one is measuring big for dates so they have said to have another GTT just to be on the safe side. Basically they want to know if it's GD (in which case they'll monitor me closely) or whether it's just a big baby (in which case I'll just have to push harder!)
> 
> Has anyone come up with a positive GTT after having a negative one earlier in pg? The registrar said it was just precautionary but I don't know how common it is.
> 
> Any thought would be much appreciated x

I've had 2 so far, 6.8 first time(22wks), 7.8 second time (28wks) got another one 29/12 (32wks) since 7.8 is bordeline.


----------



## Rach27

I just had a random blood test which resulted in a level of 7.9 so I have an intolerence test in a week's time. Was I supposed to fast before that test as I would have eaten breakfast less than 30 mins before??

Doctor's not worried as the baby is measuring well. Think I may just have overdone the Christmas treats - oops!

What do you think?


----------



## Laura80

Hi everyone. Sorry to gatecrash your thread. But I got a call from a midwife today telling me my blood tests came back showing my blood sugar is ever so slightly high. I have to go for a glucose test on Tuesday and I'm a bit worried about it. I'm only 14 weeks so is it not a bit early to develop GD? I'm very overweight so I'm worried it's not GD but regular diabetes. I got tested for diabetes a year ago and I was ok then. Not only am I having the glucose test on Tuesday, but while I'm waiting for my second reading I am going for my first scan. Excited about my scan, nervous about my test.

Sorry for rambling, just wanted to get it off my chest.

Laura xx


----------



## cindi

before 24 weeks I was told was type 2 diabetes but they'd treat you like it was gd. i was diagnosed at 10 weeks and am insulin dependant now. you will also want if they do treat you for gd at your six week appointment after having the baby get tested again to make sure it's type 2. sometimes if you are border before pregnancy it shows up as type 2 during pregnancy


----------



## xerinx

Ive had GD in 4 pregnancies now... with my first it was diagnosed late and caused abnormalities which resulted in a termination at 19 weeks. With the others ive had my gtt at 7-10 weeks and been on insulin right the way through. Everytime they have thought it was type 2 but its gone afterwards. This time im on high does of insulin im on 44,36,62 and 8 before bed.

My baby is measuring 4 weeks too big at the moment so am having to try and reduce levels even more so insulin is only going to increase :(

My other 2 were born at 38 weeks weighing 9lb and 8lb 13... the doc thinks this one is going to be bigger as at my 30 week scan he was 4lb already so im dreading the rest :(


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I have had in issue with high fasting levels in the morning, which has my Dr. concerned. This morning, however, it was only 77. Is this too low? Why would it be so low?


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

hey everyone!

im 16 and i may have GD. my mom had it wen she was pregnant with my brother and is still diabetic now. since it can be genetic she decided to poke my finger and test my bloodsugar levels after i ate and they are very high. 159. my cousin is my nurse at obgyn and has told me to start testing in the mornings and an hour after i eat and she is going to talk to the dr tuesday to see about doing glucose test early. im really scared and any advice or anything would be great!


----------



## Bexbex999

If it does turn out that you have GD dont panic! It can be controlled and certainly isnt the end of the world, I was diagnosed about 6 weeks ago.

What I can suggest is start to have a look at what you eat, its the carb intake that counts. I am allowed 40g of carbs for my 3 main meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner) and a couple of snacks at around 10 carbs each. Even if you dont have it now, breakfast is really important!

Some simple changes can be made, like if you have white bread swop it for brown, dont have full sugar drinks and maybe try sweetner in hot drinks instead of sugar. 

If you next test does come back high it doesnt mean you will have to go on insulin, it can be controlled my pills. I take metformin for mine. I am presuming that you may know this already having a diabetic brother. 

Try not to worry about the test and let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Bexbex999

Sorry, dont know why my message has a thumbs down, wasnt intentional!


----------

